# Freehand Router Bit Guard with dust collection...



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I do a lot of template work almost daily so I made this for my other router table loosely based on a plan from ShopNotes/Woodsmith. Dust collection is excellent and the rounded corners can be used as a fulcrum point for starting the workpiece into the bit..


----------



## videator (Mar 2, 2015)

Wow that is really nice!!


----------



## videator (Mar 2, 2015)

I need that for routing my guitar bodies!


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

videator said:


> Wow that is really nice!!


How does that secure to the table? I see the levers but whats under them?



videator said:


> I need that for routing my guitar bodies!


My first thought too but I think it would end up getting in the way given how close it is to the cutter. It would need to be a lot wider and deeper but thats doable and getting that hose right by the cutter would be awesome. Definitely an idea I will be stealing and modifying for that purpose


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

videator said:


> Wow that is really nice!!


Thanks!



MrZ2u said:


> How does that secure to the table? I see the levers but whats under them?
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought too but I think it would end up getting in the way given how close it is to the cutter. It would need to be a lot wider and deeper but thats doable and getting that hose right by the cutter would be awesome. Definitely an idea I will be stealing and modifying for that purpose


I actually modified this from a ShopNotes design to suit my needs so I'm sure you can modify it to suit yours!.
There are holes drilled in the insert plate for bolts and the cam locks secure it with just a push of the lever. I also slotted the holes as seen so it can be quickly positioned further rearward when needed.


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

Marv said:


> I actually modified this from a ShopNotes design to suit my needs so I'm sure you can modify it to suit yours!.
> There are holes drilled in the insert plate for bolts and the cam locks secure it with just a push of the lever. I also slotted the holes as seen so it can be quickly positioned further rearward when needed.


Yeah, I am already churning the gears on how I will run with this one


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

MrZ2u said:


> Yeah, I am already churning the gears on how I will run with this one


Excellent and glad I could provide some inspiration! :smile:


----------



## videator (Mar 2, 2015)

Post pics when you het there mrz2u I am interested!


----------



## videator (Mar 2, 2015)

Awesome work marv!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Very nice Marv. I'm going to add this to my list of worthwhile tools to build. I like using the Rockler cam clamps too. They are one of the best things to come out of Rockler.

Everyone with a router table can use one of these.

Al


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks videator and Al! Yeah those cam clamps are handy and I notice you use them on your new router lift Al. BTW, I was chatting with Bill the other night about the edging trimmer jig you guys came up with and I think that will be my next shop project.


----------

